# [SOLVED - OT] 2 wifi dongles not recognized on BananaPI

## DevOne

Hi all,

I am writing here, even if it is bananapi related problem, since I love gentoo and I know that this community is more active and able to resolve problem.

I am trying to understand why, and in this case it is a linux general problem, if I put 2 wifi dongles they are not recognized, but trying one each time and on both usb (banana has 2 usb) they works: This is what I have written in all bananapi related forum (without receiving a response):

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am trying to use 2 identical dongles on my banana without success.

If I use one dongle at time it works, but both are not working even if dmesg is finding that in the same way it does with the working one.

I saw other cases on raspberry (even if you use different wifi chipset) and someone resolved blacklisting driver, but for me it seems very strange.

I tried to get it up manually without success (link bla bla doesn't exist).

EDIT: I forgot to say that I am using one dongle as AP and one as client.

For me 3 can be problems:

1. Limit/bug of Bananian

2. udev rule on same chipset that prevent to activate the second wifi dongle

3. Protection mode due to too much consumption of energy

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And this is what I discovered with dmesg:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Looking at my dmesg, I discovered something strange:

[    2.310912] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.327923] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.341209] usb usb4: Product: SW USB2.0 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.352847] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.104+ ohci_hcd

[    2.361536] usb usb4: SerialNumber: sw-ohci

[    2.392579] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.431750] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 00E04C0001

[    2.584735] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using sw-ehci

[    2.755070] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8179

[    2.773750] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    2.783829] usb 3-1: Product: 802.11n NIC

[    2.790871] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Realtek

[    2.798259] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 00E04C0001

[    2.868288] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.876696] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[   16.018871] sw_usb_enable_hcd: usbc_num = 2

[   16.579994] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8188eu

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

lsusb shows me that both usb are correctly recognized as Realtek, but using usb-devices on the second usb it says Driver=(null). It seems like for some reason it cannot configure the second dongle.

I also checked udev rules and in the KERNEL filter is specified |wlan*[0-9]|

Sorry if I am breaking gentoo rules, but I am very frustrated since this should be a very smooth step requiring no extra work...  :Sad: 

----------

## DevOne

This is usb-devices' outcome:

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0bda ProdID=8179 Rev=00.00

S:  Manufacturer=Realtek

S:  Product=802.11n NIC

S:  SerialNumber=00E04C0001

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0bda ProdID=8179 Rev=00.00

S:  Manufacturer=Realtek

S:  Product=802.11n NIC

S:  SerialNumber=00E04C0001

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=rtl8188eu

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DevOne,

I suspect the you bananapi connot power both devices at the same time.

Typically, USB wifi dongles want 500mA from the USB port.  Thats as much as one USB root hub can provide.

If you use a powered hub, do they work then?

----------

## DevOne

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DevOne,
> 
> I suspect the you bananapi connot power both devices at the same time.
> 
> Typically, USB wifi dongles want 500mA from the USB port.  Thats as much as one USB root hub can provide.
> ...

 

Hi,

thanks for response...actually I cannot try this option...but it should me something about this or not?

Now I am trying just to put one, and it is not able to configure it!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DevOne,

Do you have the fimware?

USB WiFi devices normally need firmware.

Look in dmesg to see if the firware failed to load.

----------

## DevOne

It seems all ok, this is my dmesg after rebooted BPI with both wifi dongles:

```
[    0.000000] Booting Linux on physical CPU 0

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.4.104+ (root@nico-desktop) (gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.8.2-16ubuntu4) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jan 8 15:40:40 CET 2015

[    0.000000] CPU: ARMv7 Processor [410fc074] revision 4 (ARMv7), cr=10c5387d

[    0.000000] CPU: PIPT / VIPT nonaliasing data cache, VIPT aliasing instruction cache

[    0.000000] Machine: sun7i

[    0.000000] Memory Reserved:

[    0.000000]  SYS  : 0x43000000 - 0x4300ffff  (  64 kB)

[    0.000000]  LCD  : 0x44000000 - 0x45ffffff  (  32 MB)

[    0.000000] Memory policy: ECC disabled, Data cache writealloc

[    0.000000] sunxi: Allwinner A20 (AW1651/sun7i) detected.

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262144

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c08f06c0, node_mem_map d0000000

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 512 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 65024 pages, LIFO batch:15

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1008 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 128016 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 528 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 67056 pages, LIFO batch:15

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 7 pages/cpu @d0808000 s7680 r8192 d12800 u32768

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s7680 r8192 d12800 u32768 alloc=8*4096

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 260096

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: console=ttyS0,115200 console=tty0 sunxi_g2d_mem_reserve=0 sunxi_ve_mem_reserve=0 disp.screen0_output_mode=EDID:1280x720p50 hdmi.audio=EDID:0 console=tty1 root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootfstype=ext4 elevator=deadline rootwait

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] allocated 2097152 bytes of page_cgroup

[    0.000000] please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups

[    0.000000] Memory: 1024MB = 1024MB total

[    0.000000] Memory: 993572k/993572k available, 55004k reserved, 270336K highmem

[    0.000000] Virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     vector  : 0xffff0000 - 0xffff1000   (   4 kB)

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff00000 - 0xfffe0000   ( 896 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf0000000 - 0xff000000   ( 240 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xef800000   ( 760 MB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xbfe00000 - 0xc0000000   (   2 MB)

[    0.000000]     modules : 0xbf000000 - 0xbfe00000   (  14 MB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc0008000 - 0xc0849124   (8453 kB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc084a000 - 0xc0883e00   ( 232 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc0884000 - 0xc08f8398   ( 465 kB)

[    0.000000]        .bss : 0xc08f83bc - 0xc0ac7fa0   (1855 kB)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Preemptible hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]  RCU dyntick-idle grace-period acceleration is enabled.

[    0.000000]  Additional per-CPU info printed with stalls.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:192

[    0.000000] Architected local timer running at 24.00MHz.

[    0.000000] sched_clock: 32 bits at 24MHz, resolution 41ns, wraps every 178956ms

[    0.000000] start_kernel(): bug: interrupts were enabled early

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x30

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.013635] Calibrating delay loop... 1915.28 BogoMIPS (lpj=9576448)

[    0.076024] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.079707] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.083932] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.087268] Initializing cgroup subsys memory

[    0.090698] Initializing cgroup subsys devices

[    0.094138] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.097374] Initializing cgroup subsys blkio

[    0.101057] Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event

[    0.104643] CPU: Testing write buffer coherency: ok

[    0.109829] CPU0: thread -1, cpu 0, socket 0, mpidr 80000000

[    0.116944] hw perfevents: enabled with ARMv7 Cortex-A7 PMU driver, 5 counters available

[    0.122498] Setting up static identity map for 0x405bfe20 - 0x405bfe78

[    0.238834] CPU1: Booted secondary processor

[    0.297368] CPU1: thread -1, cpu 1, socket 0, mpidr 80000001

[    0.299370] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.304708] SMP: Total of 2 processors activated (3830.57 BogoMIPS).

[    0.307935] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.313302] dummy:

[    0.316995] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.323293] DMA: preallocated 256 KiB pool for atomic coherent allocations

[    0.331014] hw-breakpoint: found 5 (+1 reserved) breakpoint and 4 watchpoint registers.

[    0.335891] hw-breakpoint: maximum watchpoint size is 8 bytes.

[    0.339057] [ccu-inf] aw clock manager init

[    0.341335] [ccu-inf] aw_ccu_init

[    0.345302] [ccu-inf] script config pll3 to 297MHz

[    0.349065] [ccu-inf] script config pll4 to 300MHz

[    0.352822] [ccu-inf] script config pll6 to 600MHz

[    0.356596] [ccu-inf] script config pll7 to 297MHz

[    0.360353] [ccu-inf] script config pll8 to 336MHz

[    0.363124] Init eGon pin module V2.0

[    0.372292] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.375809] sunxi_gpio driver init ver 1.3

[    0.382089] gpiochip_add: registered GPIOs 1 to 88 on device: A1X_GPIO

[    0.385214] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.388067] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.392770] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.397106] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.401261] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.404438] Linux media interface: v0.10

[    0.408055] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.413806] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.25.

[    0.418778] Switching to clocksource arch_sys_counter

[    0.420926] FS-Cache: Loaded

[    0.423104] CacheFiles: Loaded

[    0.435768] WRN:L287(drivers/usb/sunxi_usb/manager/usb_manager.c):ERR: det_vbus pin is invaild

[    0.443083] WRN:L426(drivers/usb/sunxi_usb/manager/usb_manager.c):ERR: check_usb_board_info failed

[    0.450783] WRN:L480(drivers/usb/sunxi_usb/manager/usb_manager.c):ERR: get_usb_cfg failed

[    0.456999] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.473060] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.479970] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.487419] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

[    0.494030] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.496242] TCP: reno registered

[    0.304708] SMP: Total of 2 processors activated (3830.57 BogoMIPS).

[    0.307935] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.313302] dummy:

[    0.316995] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.323293] DMA: preallocated 256 KiB pool for atomic coherent allocations

[    0.331014] hw-breakpoint: found 5 (+1 reserved) breakpoint and 4 watchpoint registers.

[    0.335891] hw-breakpoint: maximum watchpoint size is 8 bytes.

[    0.339057] [ccu-inf] aw clock manager init

[    0.341335] [ccu-inf] aw_ccu_init

[    0.345302] [ccu-inf] script config pll3 to 297MHz

[    0.349065] [ccu-inf] script config pll4 to 300MHz

[    0.352822] [ccu-inf] script config pll6 to 600MHz

[    0.356596] [ccu-inf] script config pll7 to 297MHz

[    0.360353] [ccu-inf] script config pll8 to 336MHz

[    0.363124] Init eGon pin module V2.0

[    0.372292] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.375809] sunxi_gpio driver init ver 1.3

[    0.382089] gpiochip_add: registered GPIOs 1 to 88 on device: A1X_GPIO

[    0.385214] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.388067] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.392770] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.397106] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.401261] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.404438] Linux media interface: v0.10

[    0.408055] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.413806] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.25.

[    0.418778] Switching to clocksource arch_sys_counter

[    0.420926] FS-Cache: Loaded

[    0.423104] CacheFiles: Loaded

[    0.435768] WRN:L287(drivers/usb/sunxi_usb/manager/usb_manager.c):ERR: det_vbus pin is invaild

[    0.443083] WRN:L426(drivers/usb/sunxi_usb/manager/usb_manager.c):ERR: check_usb_board_info failed

[    0.450783] WRN:L480(drivers/usb/sunxi_usb/manager/usb_manager.c):ERR: get_usb_cfg failed

[    0.456999] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.473060] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.479970] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.487419] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

[    0.494030] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.496242] TCP: reno registered

[    0.501126] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.506484] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.510110] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.515474] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.519154] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.522868] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.528269] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.533825] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.537541] type=2000 audit(0.510:1): initialized

[    0.541670] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.552992] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.558466] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.565494] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.570102] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.574663] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.578117] fuse init (API version 7.18)

[    0.581547] msgmni has been set to 1412

[    0.588678] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.595436] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.598348] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.602446] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    0.605329] io scheduler cfq registered

[    0.610110] sunxi disp driver loaded (/dev/disp api 1.0)

[    0.615821] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 32 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.623722] [uart]: used uart info.: 0x8d

[    0.628434] [uart]: serial probe 0 irq 33 mapbase 0x01c28000

[    0.654669] sunxi-uart.0: ttyS0 at MMIO 0x1c28000 (irq = 33) is a U6_16550A

[    1.259799] console [ttyS0] enabled

[    1.268180] [uart]: serial probe 2 irq 35 mapbase 0x01c28800

[    1.300029] sunxi-uart.2: ttyS1 at MMIO 0x1c28800 (irq = 35) is a U6_16550A

[    1.311836] [uart]: serial probe 3 irq 36 mapbase 0x01c28c00

[    1.343650] sunxi-uart.3: ttyS2 at MMIO 0x1c28c00 (irq = 36) is a U6_16550A

[    1.355445] [uart]: serial probe 7 irq 52 mapbase 0x01c29c00

[    1.387235] sunxi-uart.7: ttyS3 at MMIO 0x1c29c00 (irq = 52) is a U6_16550A

[    1.396727] G2D: drv_g2d_init

[    1.400068] G2D: Module initialized.major:250

[    1.413064] brd: module loaded

[    1.421739] loop: module loaded

[    1.428726] gpio count < =0 ,gpio_count is: 0

[    1.439050] sw_ahci sw_ahci.0: controller can't do PMP, turning off CAP_PMP

[    1.450292] sw_ahci sw_ahci.0: forcing PORTS_IMPL to 0x1

[    1.463055] sw_ahci sw_ahci.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl platform mode

[    1.477947] sw_ahci sw_ahci.0: flags: ncq sntf pm led clo only pio slum part ccc

[    1.488695] scsi0 : sw_ahci_platform

[    1.499476] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 mmio [mem 0x01c18000-0x01c18fff] port 0x100 irq 88

[    1.511480] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed

[    1.519552] eth%d: device MAC address 02:57:02:c2:47:25

[    1.527756] gmac_para gpio count is 18

[    1.532968] [gmac]: sun6i_gmac platform driver registration completed

[    1.536260] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[    1.544463] PPP BSD Compression module registered

[    1.553197] PPP Deflate Compression module registered

[    1.561646] NET: Registered protocol family 24

[    1.571841] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.583583] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.592188] [sw-ehci1]: open clock

[    1.614806] [sw-ehci1]: Set USB Power ON

[    1.621242] sw-ehci sw-ehci.1: SW USB2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.634962] sw-ehci sw-ehci.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.646400] sw-ehci sw-ehci.1: irq 71, io mem 0x01c14000

[    1.673236] sw-ehci sw-ehci.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.681252] ehci_irq: port change detect

[    1.687110] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.700085] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.713747] usb usb1: Product: SW USB2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.725764] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.104+ ehci_hcd

[    1.734479] usb usb1: SerialNumber: sw-ehci

[    1.741871] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.748524] hub 1-0:1.0: 1 port detected

[    1.755005] [sw-ohci1]: open clock

[    1.781100] sw-ohci sw-ohci.1: SW USB2.0 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.794478] sw-ohci sw-ohci.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.805846] sw-ohci sw-ohci.1: irq 96, io mem 0x01c14400

[    1.853243] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.878685] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.891674] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.904991] usb usb2: Product: SW USB2.0 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.916658] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.104+ ohci_hcd

[    1.925374] usb usb2: SerialNumber: sw-ohci

[    1.932762] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.939404] hub 2-0:1.0: 1 port detected

[    1.945896] [sw-ehci2]: open clock

[    1.968564] [sw-ehci2]: Set USB Power ON

[    1.974999] sw-ehci sw-ehci.2: SW USB2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.988726] sw-ehci sw-ehci.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.000160] sw-ehci sw-ehci.2: irq 72, io mem 0x01c1c000

[    2.084295] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using sw-ehci

[    2.103245] sw-ehci sw-ehci.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.114457] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.127435] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.141103] usb usb3: Product: SW USB2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.153120] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.104+ ehci_hcd

[    2.161837] usb usb3: SerialNumber: sw-ehci

[    2.169238] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.175912] hub 3-0:1.0: 1 port detected

[    2.182402] [sw-ohci2]: open clock

[    2.208499] sw-ohci sw-ohci.2: SW USB2.0 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.221852] sw-ohci sw-ohci.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.233221] sw-ohci sw-ohci.2: irq 97, io mem 0x01c1c400

[    2.255417] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8179

[    2.268226] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    2.278336] usb 1-1: Product: 802.11n NIC

[    2.285408] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Realtek

[    2.292821] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 00E04C0001

[    2.307174] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.320153] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.333472] usb usb4: Product: SW USB2.0 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.345140] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.104+ ohci_hcd

[    2.353857] usb usb4: SerialNumber: sw-ohci

[    2.361208] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.367890] hub 4-0:1.0: 1 port detected

[    2.376007] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    2.386031] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.395628] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    2.405081] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.415700] input: sunxi-ir as /devices/virtual/input/input0

[    2.422893] IR Initial OK

[    2.428497] sunxi-rtc sunxi-rtc: rtc core: registered rtc as rtc0

[    2.437118] i2c /dev entries driver

[    2.444398] config i2c gpio with gpio_config api

[    2.449971] axp_mfd 0-0034: AXP (CHIP ID: 0x41) detected

[    2.461121] axp_mfd 0-0034: AXP internal temperature monitoring enabled

[    2.472877] [AXP]axp driver uning configuration failed(342)

[    2.474825] [AXP]power_start = 0

[    2.477888] I2C: i2c-0: AW16XX I2C adapter

[    2.485381] config i2c gpio with gpio_config api

[    2.488747] I2C: i2c-1: AW16XX I2C adapter

[    2.496242] config i2c gpio with gpio_config api

[    2.499535] I2C: i2c-2: AW16XX I2C adapter

[    2.507035] config i2c gpio with gpio_config api

[    2.510306] I2C: i2c-3: AW16XX I2C adapter

[    2.516206] [ace_drv] start!!!

[    2.518538] [ace_drv] init end!!!

[    2.520203] [pa_drv] start!!!

[    2.522429] [pa_drv] init end!!!

[    2.526521] Driver for 1-wire Dallas network protocol.

[    2.535886] invalid gpio pin in fex configuration : -1

[    2.543417] axp20_ldo1: 1300 mV

[    2.551833] axp20_ldo2: 1800 <--> 3300 mV at 3000 mV

[    2.562144] axp20_ldo3: 700 <--> 3500 mV at 2800 mV

[    2.572256] axp20_ldo4: 1250 <--> 3300 mV at 2800 mV

[    2.582633] axp20_buck2: 700 <--> 2275 mV at 1450 mV

[    2.572256] axp20_ldo4: 1250 <--> 3300 mV at 2800 mV

[    2.582633] axp20_buck2: 700 <--> 2275 mV at 1450 mV

[    2.849932] TCP: bic registered

[    2.855400] TCP: cubic registered

[    2.861244] TCP: westwood registered

[    2.867447] TCP: highspeed registered

[    2.873388] TCP: hybla registered

[    2.878882] TCP: htcp registered

[    2.884394] TCP: vegas registered

[    2.889889] TCP: veno registered

[    2.895653] TCP: scalable registered

[    2.901246] TCP: lp registered

[    2.906480] TCP: yeah registered

[    2.912244] TCP: illinois registered

[    2.919037] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    2.927356] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    2.936263] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.944189] NET: Registered protocol family 15

[    2.953293] [mmc_pm]: No sdio card, please check your config !!

[    2.956983] Registering the dns_resolver key type

[    2.963797] VFP support v0.3: implementor 41 architecture 2 part 30 variant 7 rev 4

[    2.980035] Registering SWP/SWPB emulation handler

[    2.989445] axp20_buck2: Failed to create debugfs directory

[    3.001185] [cpu_freq] INF:-------------------V-F Table-------------------

[    3.013135] [cpu_freq] INF:  voltage = 1450mv        frequency = 1008MHz

[    3.024279] [cpu_freq] INF:  voltage = 1425mv        frequency =  912MHz

[    3.035422] [cpu_freq] INF:  voltage = 1350mv        frequency =  864MHz

[    3.046564] [cpu_freq] INF:  voltage = 1250mv        frequency =  720MHz

[    3.057706] [cpu_freq] INF:  voltage = 1150mv        frequency =  528MHz

[    3.068898] [cpu_freq] INF:  voltage = 1100mv        frequency =  312MHz

[    3.080044] [cpu_freq] INF:  voltage = 1050mv        frequency =  144MHz

[    3.091189] [cpu_freq] INF:  voltage = 1000mv        frequency =    0MHz

[    3.103110] [cpu_freq] INF:-----------------------------------------------

[    3.119725] [cpu_freq] INF:sunxi_cpufreq_initcall, get cpu frequency from sysconfig, max freq: 912MHz, min freq: 720MHz

[    3.134258] registered taskstats version 1

[    3.142823] I2C: i2c-4: HDMI I2C adapter

[    3.727773] [mmc-msg] mmc 0 detect change, present 1

[    4.236794] [mmc-msg] sdc0 set ios: clk 0Hz bm PP pm UP vdd 3.3V width 1 timing LEGACY(SDR12) dt B

[    4.248218] [mmc-msg] sdc0 power on

[    4.277223] [mmc-msg] sdc0 set ios: clk 400000Hz bm PP pm ON vdd 3.3V width 1 timing LEGACY(SDR12) dt B

[    4.291533] [mmc-msg] sdc0 set round clock 400000, src 24000000

[    4.374524] [mmc-err] smc 0 err, cmd 52,  RTO

[    4.383016] [mmc-err] smc 0 err, cmd 52,  RTO

[    4.395724] [mmc-msg] sdc0 set ios: clk 400000Hz bm PP pm ON vdd 3.3V width 1 timing LEGACY(SDR12) dt B

[    4.415842] [mmc-msg] sdc0 set ios: clk 400000Hz bm PP pm ON vdd 3.3V width 1 timing LEGACY(SDR12) dt B

[    4.430604] [mmc-err] smc 0 err, cmd 5,  RTO

[    4.438927] [mmc-err] smc 0 err, cmd 5,  RTO

[    4.447252] [mmc-err] smc 0 err, cmd 5,  RTO

[    4.455577] [mmc-err] smc 0 err, cmd 5,  RTO

[    4.468846] [mmc-msg] sdc0 set ios: clk 400000Hz bm PP pm ON vdd 3.3V width 1 timing LEGACY(SDR12) dt B

[    4.486599] [mmc-msg] sdc0 set ios: clk 400000Hz bm PP pm ON vdd 3.3V width 1 timing LEGACY(SDR12) dt B

[    4.506717] [mmc-msg] sdc0 set ios: clk 400000Hz bm PP pm ON vdd 3.3V width 1 timing LEGACY(SDR12) dt B

[    4.550754] [mmc-msg] sdc0 set ios: clk 400000Hz bm PP pm ON vdd 3.3V width 1 timing SD-HS(SDR25) dt B

[    4.568501] [mmc-msg] sdc0 set ios: clk 50000000Hz bm PP pm ON vdd 3.3V width 1 timing SD-HS(SDR25) dt B

[    4.583139] [mmc-msg] sdc0 set round clock 42857143, src 600000000

[    4.652811] [mmc-msg] sdc0 set ios: clk 50000000Hz bm PP pm ON vdd 3.3V width 4 timing SD-HS(SDR25) dt B

[    4.666751] mmc0: new high speed SDHC card at address 0007

[    4.676097] mmcblk0: mmc0:0007 SD04G 3.70 GiB

[    4.683968]  mmcblk0: p1 p2

[   13.171848] Timeout waiting for EDID info

[   13.182236] disp clks: lcd 74250000 pre_scale 1 hdmi 74250000 pll 297000000 2x 0

[   13.732740] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x45

[   13.765483] axp20_buck3: incomplete constraints, leaving on

[   13.776093] axp20_buck2: incomplete constraints, leaving on

[   13.786584] axp20_ldo4: incomplete constraints, leaving on

[   13.796987] axp20_ldo3: incomplete constraints, leaving on

[   13.807385] axp20_ldo2: incomplete constraints, leaving on

[   13.817785] axp20_ldo1: incomplete constraints, leaving on

[   13.826480] console [netcon0] enabled

[   13.833790] netconsole: network logging started

[   13.842646] otg_wakelock_init: No USB transceiver found

[   13.855570] sunxi-rtc sunxi-rtc: setting system clock to 2010-01-01 01:03:27 UTC (1262307807)

[   13.871969] ALSA device list:

[   13.883842]   #0: sunxi-CODEC  Audio Codec

[   13.899784] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[   13.917123] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[   13.939234] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[   13.952481] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[   13.964359] md: autorun ...

[   13.975111] md: ... autorun DONE.

[   14.008499] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   14.027812] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) on device 179:2.

[   14.052233] devtmpfs: mounted

[   14.064242] Freeing init memory: 228K

[   15.028538] udevd[166]: starting version 175

[   15.641814] sw_usb_enable_hcd: usbc_num = 2

[   15.992002] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8188eu

[   17.359341] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p2): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   17.723444] 8021q: 802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8

[   19.824746] Adding 524284k swap on /swapfile1.  Priority:-1 extents:8 across:868348k SS

[   22.171707] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   22.621487] GMAC gpio_power_hd:gpio_direction_output

[   22.898894] eth0: device MAC address 02:57:02:c2:47:25

[   22.928677] sunxi_gmac: probed

[   22.950294] eth0: PHY ID 001cc915 at 0 IRQ 0 (sunxi_gmac-0:00) active

[   22.967970] eth0: PHY ID 001cc915 at 1 IRQ 0 (sunxi_gmac-0:01)

[   27.982100] PHY: sunxi_gmac-0:00 - Link is Up - 10/Half

[   31.582956] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[   31.617763] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (15528 buckets, 62112 max)

[   33.371880] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   52.314098] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p2): re-mounted. Opts: data=ordered

[  482.026216] PHY: sunxi_gmac-0:00 - Link is Down

[  483.026128] PHY: sunxi_gmac-0:00 - Link is Up - 10/Half

[  711.053393] PHY: sunxi_gmac-0:00 - Link is Up - 1000/Half

[  713.063539] PHY: sunxi_gmac-0:00 - Link is Up - 10/Half

[  921.089307] PHY: sunxi_gmac-0:00 - Link is Up - 1000/Half

[  923.099459] PHY: sunxi_gmac-0:00 - Link is Up - 10/Half

[ 1010.358117] ehci_irq: port change detect

[ 1010.363716] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

[ 1010.374499] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[ 1010.688321] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using sw-ehci

[ 1010.849443] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8179

[ 1010.862549] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 1010.872980] usb 1-1: Product: 802.11n NIC

[ 1010.880265] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Realtek

[ 1010.887876] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 00E04C0001

[ 1011.180774] ehci_irq: port change detect

[ 1011.458392] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using sw-ehci

[ 1011.619572] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8179

[ 1011.632675] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 1011.643167] usb 3-1: Product: 802.11n NIC

[ 1011.650520] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Realtek

[ 1011.658231] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 00E04C0001

[ 1011.818899] ERROR: 256 KiB atomic DMA coherent pool is too small!

[ 1011.818910] Please increase it with coherent_pool= kernel parameter!

[ 1011.993444] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

Added code tags. — JRG

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DevOne,

As you are on Ubuntu/Linaro rather than Gentoo, which you brought to our attention is your first post.

I assume that you are on a fully modular kernel.

You can confirm that by looking for the rtl8188eu module in the output of lsmod.

rtl8188eu does indeed requre firmware.  It is called rtl8188eufw.bin and will be found either in /etc/firmware/rtlwifi/ or /ib/firmware/rtlwifi/.

If you don't have it, thats the first hurdle to overcome.  Its found in linux-firmware.

After that, you will need wpa_supplicant to take care of getting associated with your access point.

----------

## DevOne

Hi,

This is debian based and yes I have a working 8188eu module. Only one wlan will be created by bananian, so it means driver and so on are working...my problem is that if I put 2 dongles only one will be created even if bananian correctly identifies both

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DevOne,

Do you mean that you do not get wlan0 and wlan1 in dmesg?

I suspect a USB bus power problem.

----------

## DevOne

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DevOne,
> 
> Do you mean that you do not get wlan0 and wlan1 in dmesg?
> 
> I suspect a USB bus power problem.

 

Yes, despite dmesg recognized well all of those, I can see only one wlan up and running. I don't know if it is a limit in power, a bananapi has 5v and 2A DC and only 2 usb slots (against rasperry that has 4 usb and it seems able to run more dongles at same time)...

----------

## DevOne

This is a dmesg right now:

```

Athore strange error found right now:

[    0.392730] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.397093] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.401274] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.435867] WRN:L287(drivers/usb/sunxi_usb/manager/usb_manager.c):ERR: det_vbus pin is invaild

[    0.443183] WRN:L426(drivers/usb/sunxi_usb/manager/usb_manager.c):ERR: check_usb_board_info failed

[    0.450861] WRN:L480(drivers/usb/sunxi_usb/manager/usb_manager.c):ERR: get_usb_cfg failed

[    1.686934] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.699879] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.713515] usb usb1: Product: SW USB2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.725504] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.104+ ehci_hcd

[    1.734195] usb usb1: SerialNumber: sw-ehci

[    1.878628] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.891609] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.904929] usb usb2: Product: SW USB2.0 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.916597] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.104+ ohci_hcd

[    1.925314] usb usb2: SerialNumber: sw-ohci

[    2.074241] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using sw-ehci

[    2.107057] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.120043] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.133707] usb usb3: Product: SW USB2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.145722] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.104+ ehci_hcd

[    2.154427] usb usb3: SerialNumber: sw-ehci

[    2.265411] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8179

[    2.278267] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    2.288382] usb 1-1: Product: 802.11n NIC

[    2.295468] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Realtek

[    2.305286] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.318227] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.331513] usb usb4: Product: SW USB2.0 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.343150] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.104+ ohci_hcd

[    2.351840] usb usb4: SerialNumber: sw-ohci

[    2.382871] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.422072] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 00E04C0001

[    2.575110] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using sw-ehci

[    2.745433] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8179

[    2.764111] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    2.774190] usb 3-1: Product: 802.11n NIC

[    2.781232] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Realtek

[    2.788621] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 00E04C0001

[    2.858535] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.866944] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[   16.108955] sw_usb_enable_hcd: usbc_num = 2

[   16.668645] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8188eu

```

I don't understand why (other then this new warning at biginning), despite it recognized both, only one driver is associated to an usb, and why instead it loads usb-storage!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DevOne,

 *Quote:*   

> ... and why instead it loads usb-storage!

 Well spotted.

Some USB devices pretend to be CDROMs. These CDROMs hold the windows drivers.

The windows drives switch the devices to the real functionality.

Try usb_modeswitch.  The device will change its device ID if this is the issue and should appear as wlan1

----------

## DevOne

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Try usb_modeswitch.  The device will change its device ID if this is the issue and should appear as wlan1

 

I will do it...but I thhink, at this point, that is a bug somewhere in bananian OS; for example, I found this kind of rule for udev (of course I put my module):

```
SUBSYSTEM="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}="xxxx", ATTRS{idProduct}="xxxx", RUN+="modprobe 8188eu"
```

putting my wifi dongle's idVendor and idProduct, i should force kernel to load that module.

this can help me, but where do I have to put this in?

----------

## DevOne

I think I have solved problem just setting coherent_pool=2M in the boot text file

 :Laughing: 

Thank you anyway for the support gave to me!

----------

